# HELP DLS Gothia 6.2 OR Focal K2 Power Components?



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

I am getting ready to step up my front stage and need some help from toughs of you that have USED THE DLS GOTHIA OR THE FOCAL K2 POWER COMPONENTS. I need your input as what one would be the best choice in my Mustang for the front stage? Music Is Rap & Hard Rock Only!

ANY and ALL input is welcome but please if you have not even hear them both give my your 2 cents as it really will not do anything but make it harder for me to pick one.

Just so you know it is the FOCAL k2 power KF 6.5 Components and the DLS GOTHIA 6.2 Components! I can get them both for the same PRICE so that is NOT even a factor at all!

Thanks For The Help!


----------



## earhead (Feb 16, 2010)

I have heard the GOTHIA prototypes and they were great. I have the Nobelium's and am happy with them also. My Nobelium's can play loud and clean... actually louded than I can to listen! Currently I have not heard the FOCALs.


----------



## kanadian-kaos (Sep 12, 2010)

I am looking at the exact same speakers for my front stage. 
Dls Gothia 6.3 ranked 3rd as the best 6.5" that money could buy (behind Rainbow Cs 260.30 and Focal Utopia).
DLS Nobelium ranked 1st and better than Focal K2 Power KRX2 as Best High End 6.5" Component Speaker System
DLS UP6i ranked as best Best 6.5" Component Speaker System Overall

Lots of familiar speakers in there: Rainbow, Focal, PPI 356cs, Dynaudio, Pioneer TS-C720PRS, CDT, Morel, etc... who knows anything about the reviewer though.

If the Gothia 6.2 are anything like their predecessors, then my vote goes for the DLS as I have heard mixed reviews about the Focal tweeter (clarity vs. harshness).


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

I have Focal k2p in my mustang and they sound perfect....

I have not listen to the other speakers but


Focals speakers are really great speakers with great midbass and they last forever.

What year mustang are they going in.


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

DLS love that supernatural sound!


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

For the price you're going to pay for either of your choices, the sellers damn well give you an audition of each speaker in your car. You can bet they're not selling $1k+ speakers everyday in this economy. You may have to drive a bit if you don't have dealers near you but you're spending serious money, I think you need to get some audition time. 

What you're going to get here is a lot of opinions, based on ownership, varying perceptions, knowledge levels and sometimes just plain 'what they've heard or read'. It's the kind of question where everyone wants to jump in and put in their 2 bits (I'm in that crowd too :laugh.

I have heard both sets, in different cars, but with simmilar dsp levels and driver placements. That's usually good enough to compare. 

Both sets have a nice 'fat' mid bass and good punch. Both need to be reigned in here. The Focal more than the DLS. Then again, you may just like them the way they are. 

Mid range onwards, my vote goes for the DLS. I just found the sound more natural and airy. It's a pudding vs souffle difference (yes, thats a really poor simile :blush. I find the Focal highs to be a bit on the bright side and the strong mid bass overpowers the midrange a bit. Again thats based on my perception and what I like.

Of the two, my vote would go to the DLS. But the best advise I can give is to go out and listen to both sets and also to some other sets like the Morel Supremo, Scan's etc. 

I don't know what setup you're running but a $ 400 speaker with a $ 700 processor can be set up to sound better than a $ 1,200 speaker running off a decent hu with some dsp, assuming both set ups are amped. So the amount of dsp you have will also determine how much sq you can squeeze out of a speaker. Also, active > passive and speaker placement is critical.


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

Focal shouldn't even be in the running.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

I loved my 165 K2P UV set...


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

kanadian-kaos said:


> I am looking at the exact same speakers for my front stage.
> Dls Gothia 6.3 ranked 3rd as the best 6.5" that money could buy (behind Rainbow Cs 260.30 and Focal Utopia).
> DLS Nobelium ranked 1st and better than Focal K2 Power KRX2 as Best High End 6.5" Component Speaker System
> DLS UP6i ranked as best Best 6.5" Component Speaker System Overall
> ...


LOL, worst "review" evar.


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

rommelrommel said:


> LOL, worst "review" evar.


Agree. Please don't use that as a reference.


Also, please don't spell "ever" as rommelrommel just did.


----------



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

Well I went with the Hybrid Legatia L1 Pro™ SE Series tweeter & Legatia L6 Mids
I did buy The focal set But I am not going to use them so I will just resell them and get my money back. I hear GREAT things about the Hybird all the time and when I got a chance to hear them I fell in LOVE.


----------

